# Gloves : leather vs goretex



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

Time to replace my old Level half Pipe, the other day my finger was freezing I guess because the outer layer is open somewhere. Internal liner still warm and ok. Would you suggest another goretex or should I try leather? I am a bit concerned about leather needing some more care (greasing etc) ti keep it in good shape. Otherwise I see all top models have plenty of leather. I saw some very Mammut model, goretex and primaloft. Also I am considering mitten instead. Another thought might be Black Diamond GUIDE model. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Im a really big fan of full leather gloves because they can last forever (if you take good care of them).
The synthethic materials just begin to wear away after some use. The leather you can just treat with some wax and its waterrestistant again. I usually treat them with some wax/oil twice a season or so but the more the better of course.
I also feel that leather gloves are way more comfortable after the leather got soft.
The best thing of course would be a full leather glove with a gore-tex membran in it.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Mittens are best in the cold and on the mountain, in my personal opinion.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Leather + goretex combo for sure. And mittens.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Leather lasts pretty long. Goretex probably not as long.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gore goes on the inside or middle, it doesn't exclude a leather outer. The quality of the outer material on Gore gloves varies alot. Some kind of membrane is always nice, because it keeps the lining and your hands dry.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> Gore goes on the inside or middle, it doesn't exclude a leather outer. The quality of the outer material on Gore gloves varies alot. Some kind of membrane is always nice, because it keeps the lining and your hands dry.


Yes exactly! 
It doesnt describe how waterrestistent the material on the outside of the membran is. Thats why you can have dry hands but the outermaterial is soaked, which in my opinion still sucks especially with outerwear, because it will freeze in colder temperatures or eventually get through anyways un warmer temperatures.
So the more important thing is the DWR-Coating and the materials which directly touches the snow.
Thats why i prefer leather even without a waterproofmembran underneath because you can just wax it and its gonna repell the moisture from the outmost layer. Its still handy to have a goretex-membrane under that as an insurance though but then you´ll have to go pretty much topshelf in the price-range.


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

Wells-Lamont hardware store mittens = $10
Warm, water resistant with beeswax and last forever not to mention fit over wristguards without having to get them obnoxiously large.
No, not waterproof but for that price you can buy two pair and switch out mid-day if needed.
Leather palm and thumb with some fabric on the back of the hand. Warmer than Flylows though so that can go either way for people depending on their needs.

I get a few pairs in the spring when on sale and throw them in the bag for when other people forget theirs ...easy to do when they are $2.50 in the spring (plus I use them as well).


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Black Diamond Spark mitts or gloves.............full leather Hestra copies.........last years can be found for $50........


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Gregor Mahler said:


> Time to replace my old Level half Pipe, the other day my finger was freezing I guess because the outer layer is open somewhere. Internal liner still warm and ok. Would you suggest another goretex or should I try leather? I am a bit concerned about leather needing some more care (greasing etc) ti keep it in good shape. Otherwise I see all top models have plenty of leather. I saw some very Mammut model, goretex and primaloft. Also I am considering mitten instead. Another thought might be Black Diamond GUIDE model.
> Thanks in advance


I wouldn't worry about the 'extra care' that leather requires. We're not talking about $4000.00 leather Gucci purses here - these items are meant to be used and abused. 

With my leather gloves I put a coat of nikwax waterproofing product on them about 2x per season (depending on use) and that's literally all I do for care. Some other leather gloves require some other steps to care for them properly, but even then it's not like it's a huge process.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

PlanB said:


> I wouldn't worry about the 'extra care' that leather requires. We're not talking about $4000.00 leather Gucci purses here - these items are meant to be used and abused.
> 
> 
> 
> With my leather gloves I put a coat of nikwax waterproofing product on them about 2x per season (depending on use) and that's literally all I do for care. Some other leather gloves require some other steps to care for them properly, but even then it's not like it's a huge process.


Do you bake them too, or just slather it on? Tried baking mine the last time and not sure it made much of a difference. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

mojo maestro said:


> Black Diamond Spark mitts or gloves.............full leather Hestra copies.........last years can be found for $50........


Not a fan of the short cuff. Been eyeing the Hestra goretex alpine pro for a while, but my Dakine gloves haven't broken yet.


----------



## caboholic (Dec 24, 2018)

I think I'd go with leather +gore-tex, if I were in your position, and could find a pair that includes a bigger cuff/gaiter than I've seen so far.

@drblast and I often ride together in the same conditions, and he had a pair of, I think, Pow leather mitts that outlasted my Dakine Gore-Tex mitts by at least two seasons.

https://www.evo.com/mittens/pow-roy...MIv9OE3e__3wIV1iCtBh1PzQvlEAQYASABEgIPGvD_BwE

^^ is similar to what I was thinking of.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I’m using my first pair of mittens this year. Can’t believe the warmth difference. My fingers have yet to be cold, even in icy NE. 

Also ditto the leather/gore.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It also depends on how wet yer clime is. I perfer gortex in pnw cause it dries fast and just carry an extra set of liners to change out when/if they get soaked.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

smellysell said:


> Do you bake them too, or just slather it on? Tried baking mine the last time and not sure it made much of a difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I use a little trick that my buddy in the laundry/garment refurbishing business showed me - I put a large, dry, beach towel in the dryer for a good 10min until it's very hot. Then I wrap the towel around my gloves for a few minutes until they're warm as well. Then the leather will be nice and pliable and ready to soak up all the wax. I don't use the baking method because my buddy told me it's unnecessarily harsh on the leather - he said you could do it and it wouldn't necessarily harm the leather but if you want those gloves to last longer, his method is less abrasive.


----------

